
Iran Sanctions: People Are Turning to Bitcoin to Get Money Out - So_lo
https://www.forbes.com/sites/billybambrough/2018/04/23/bitcoin-price-bitcoins-up-10-in-7-days-is-the-bull-run-back/
======
bambijourno
Interesting chart I saw shows a big spike in localbitcoin use in iran

[https://coin.dance/volume/localbitcoins/IRR](https://coin.dance/volume/localbitcoins/IRR)

